# Here is a new sage DB after a long decision process



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all

I finally made a decision after having considered for too long between a sage DB, expobar brewtus, rocket r58 and izzo alex duetto, and a winner is a sage DB!

Only quickly cleaned it and had a go a few times, while the old Rancilio silvia was set aside.

Paired up with a vario at the moment, but it isn't pulling a good shot - vario doesn't grind it fine enough for a decent shot.

It's set to the finest mode, but somehow, it isn't fine enough - might need to be re-calibrated again.

When pulling a shot, pressure is less than 1 (hardly goes up) and a resulted espresso is too loose (and comes out too quick), meaing that the grinds must be finer.

Next step - find a good decent grinder for this. Looking into a mazzer SJ and a zenith for this. Even Compak if anything around 200-500 pounds comes up here.

Thank you all for your kind feedback, input and help throughout my decision process and special thanks to @urbanbumpkin, @dfk41 and @ajohn. You guys are brilliant!

Jon


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

That sounds too coarse, were you dosing 18g?


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> That sounds too coarse, were you dosing 18g?


Yes, weighted 18g, tamped with a motta tamper, double basket, hoped to get around 36g in 30s.

However, it was too loose and it was over 36g even in 20s, as it was too runny and loose.

It also happend with my silvia, hence I've come to my conclusion that it must be a vario that doesn't grind fine.

I am hoping that it's not a machine though! There is no other way to test this machine's pressure yet I guess...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think it's the machine. What does it do with the sage blank basket in (as if you're going to clean it?

@thesystemickid didn't you use a vario? Many many years ago?


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I don't think it's the machine. What does it do with the sage blank basket in (as if you're going to clean it?
> 
> @thesystemickid didn't you use a vario? Many many years ago?


Hi Clive

Yes coincidentally I tried backflushing with a basket and the pressure went up so I guess the machine is fine.

I dont have a vario calibration tool either so cant really adjust it at the moment


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jonny11 said:


> Hi Clive
> 
> Yes coincidentally I tried backflushing with a basket and the pressure went up so I guess the machine is fine.
> 
> I dont have a vario calibration tool either so cant really adjust it at the moment


Isn't the calibration tool just an allen key with a funky handle?


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Isn't the calibration tool just an allen key with a funky handle?


It is. It's a hex key, very thin one but can't find it in the house. Might pop into Ikea store soon and see if they have any spare one!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If you put the single double walled basket in empty you should see the pressure go up to circa 8 bar. Mine doesn't open the OPV but gets close. I use one to preheat the portafilter and also give the machine a bit of plain water back flush each time it's used.

John

-


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

ajohn said:


> If you put the single double walled basket in empty you should see the pressure go up to circa 8 bar. Mine doesn't open the OPV but gets close. I use one to preheat the portafilter and also give the machine a bit of plain water back flush each time it's used.
> 
> John
> 
> -


Hi John

just tried that but it only gives me the pressure of 6 with a double walled single basket


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try dosing at 22 GM's till the grinder is sorted


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep up dose a bit and try a bit of WDT stirring grinds in the PF as this can slow the shot down if the vario is on finest.


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Try dosing at 22 GM's till the grinder is sorted


Thanks

Now beans run out from experiments and I've ordered the new beans from Rave.

Will give it a try

Jon


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Yep up dose a bit and try a bit of WDT stirring grinds in the PF as this can slow the shot down if the vario is on finest.


Thanks Clive, had a last try with the old beans and it was slightly better.

Will give it a go again once the new beans arrived.

Frothing has been a lot more difficult than a Silvia though. It's weaker than a Silvia so I guess it will take a time to get used to the new machine.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

What beans are you using?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's no ideal but until you get the grinder situation sorted it might be the best option..


----------



## jonny11 (Apr 21, 2014)

NickR said:


> What beans are you using?


this time, I ordered the Italian job blend from Rave


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

jonny11 said:


> Hi John
> 
> just tried that but it only gives me the pressure of 6 with a double walled single basket


Probably a poorly calibrated hole in it. I suspect they should give 7 bar so 6 is ok.

John

-


----------

